# keyboard case



## naveen94 (Feb 24, 2012)

Im trying to find a keyboard case for my Hp touchpad runny ICS alpha 2 but i have a couple of questions.

Will all bluetooth keyboards work with ics alpha 2?
if so can someone explain how to pair it up because I've heard that it is quite difficult?
What would be a reasonable price for a keyboard case?
Also, would a keyboard case for the iPad 1 work the same way for the Hp touchpad, as in if works for the iPad 1 will it work for the Touchpad?

thanks guys


----------



## moheysaleh (Feb 10, 2012)

i have a bluetooth keyboard case. it paired fine and it's working great. it fits the touchpad really good too (it was designed for iPad).

I got it for about $50, but u can find cheaper i guess.


----------



## naveen94 (Feb 24, 2012)

do you mind posting which case you bought?


----------



## moheysaleh (Feb 10, 2012)

naveen94 said:


> do you mind posting which case you bought?


I don't know the brand name. i threw its box long time ago and the case/keyboard don't have any names printed on them. sorry!

but here is a pic of it


http://imgur.com/Hh1qU

 i got it from the next door store that sells ipad accessories for cheap prices!


----------



## naveen94 (Feb 24, 2012)

what are the odds, thats the exact one i bought

how do you like it? what do u think of the keys?

can i get your pros and cons

thanks


----------



## kashmyr7 (Oct 14, 2011)

Naveen94 -

Any chance you know the model of that one? I've been looking for one as well.


----------



## calash (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't think this is the exact same one but this is the case I picked up

http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/bags/e65a/

They had a 50% off deal around the end of the year so I snagged it for 27ish at the time. It fits well with only a slight curve due to the shape and thickness of the Touchpad.

I have never been able to get a keyboard to work unassisted on the Touchpad, with any Android rom. I use an app called BlueKeyboard JP that really helps automate the process. It takes a bit of timing for me, you select BlueKeyboard as your input method then turn on the keyboard right away so it starts the connection process. After that it says connected and everything works.


----------



## naveen94 (Feb 24, 2012)

Kashmyr7 - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004YADU4A/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details

thats the one i bought, fairly good price too


----------



## txrocker281 (Oct 22, 2011)

naveen94 said:


> Kashmyr7 - http://www.amazon.co...s00_i00_details
> 
> thats the one i bought, fairly good price too


I think I will get that, but, does the TP feel safe and secure in it? As in, does it feel like a sturdy case that will hold the TP snugly


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Where are the expensive, not cheap looking ones? 
You can't really complain about what you get for $25 but I'm looking for legit


----------



## moheysaleh (Feb 10, 2012)

naveen94 said:


> what are the odds, thats the exact one i bought
> 
> how do you like it? what do u think of the keys?
> 
> ...


haha that's a funny coincidence!

I like it very much actually. it fits the tablet perfectly when opened and when closed. the keyboard is fine, not as comfortable as a big laptop keyboard of course, but it does the job. once u get used to it, u will type on it faster than the onscreen keyboard.


----------



## naveen94 (Feb 24, 2012)

txrocker281 said:


> I think I will get that, but, does the TP feel safe and secure in it? As in, does it feel like a sturdy case that will hold the TP snugly


Mine has not come yet. When it does i will definitely let you know that i think of it. From the one customer review who bought it for the touchpad said it worked very well and fit the touchpad.


----------



## naveen94 (Feb 24, 2012)

moheysaleh said:


> haha that's a funny coincidence!
> 
> I like it very much actually. it fits the tablet perfectly when opened and when closed. the keyboard is fine, not as comfortable as a big laptop keyboard of course, but it does the job. once u get used to it, u will type on it faster than the onscreen keyboard.


Sweet! Now I am anxious to get this. Thanks for the help!


----------



## jonnyphenomenon (Jan 10, 2012)

I was just shopping for one of these the other day, but didnt want to spend any money on something if I wasnt sure it would realy fit the Touchpad. I know the ipads are thinner, so I just assumed they wouldnt fit it.

Im glad that people are having good results with these and hope to hear more reviews on them.

I just bought one of the HP branded bluetooth keyboards along with the hp case and the touchstone charging cradle. the HP case is pretty flimsy. its more like a scratch gaurd than anything, but it does let you perch the touchpad at an angle which is nice. the HP keyboard is almost 2 inches longer than the touchpad, so its easier to type on, but wouldnt work in a case.

also, the touchstone charging gradle is totally friggin awesome. if you dont have one, go get one!


----------



## lev (Jun 17, 2011)

I have the Kensington keyfolio for ipad1. It works well and I am happy with it.


----------



## BigMamaSci (Oct 28, 2011)

I also got the kensington keyfolio ipad case. The keyboard is a little different, but I'm getting used to it. The touchpad fits in it well and everything is accessible (power button, volume rocker, charging port, headphone jack). It's quite a bit thicker than the touchpad in the HP folio case, if that makes a difference to anyone, but you should expect that as you are adding a keyboard. It doesn't have any kind of flap to close it, which I think is my only real complaint.


----------

